# Teichfilter immer verstopft



## winnib123 (11. Juni 2009)

Hallo 
Ich habe jetzt ein Problem mit meinem Teichfilter.
Noch ca 2-3 Wochen sind die hinteren Filtermatten (grobe 2 x 5 cm) komplett zu. So das mein Filter überläuft.
Zum schutzt des uberlaufens habe ich jetzt erst mal ein Rohr in die letzte Kammer gesetzt.

Was kann man da machen andere Filtermedien wenn ja welche.

Im Monemt sind in der 1 Kammer Filterbürsten 10 stck 2 und 3 Kammer Japanmatten und in der letzten nur noch 2 Filtermatten grob.


----------



## Kaje (11. Juni 2009)

*AW: Teichfilter immer verstopft*

Du hast einen Vortex Filter - beneide Dich 
Gehe ich richtig der Annahme, dass Du diesen Filter noch nicht lange in Betrieb hast und vorher auch keinen Filter hattest?
Das System muss sich somit erst einlaufen und wie in einem anderenThread beschrieben erst einmal einfahren und Bakterienkulturen bilden! Da kann es schon mal sein, dass diese Filter Anfangs mit den starken Verunreinigungen des Teiches der über Jahre viell. sich selbst überlassen wurde zu kämpfen hat und erst einmal den Grobschmutz filtern muss!

Das Wasser steigt bei Deinem Vortex Filter von unten nach oben und wird somit gereinigt! Wie ich Deinen Bildern entnehme, sieht es für Dich viell. schlimmer aus, als es ist! Das Wasser wird bei diesem __ Filtersystem von unten nach oben gefiltert und läuft dann in die nächste Kammer! - Das paßt doch und ist ganz normal, dass sich oberhalb der Schwämme auch Wasser befindet! - Keinen Grund zur Panik!
Das System muss sich


----------



## bodo61 (11. Juni 2009)

*AW: Teichfilter immer verstopft*

Hallo Kaje77,
wo siehst`n du auf den Bildern einen Vortex? 
Hab`s zwar nicht so mit Mehrkammerfiltern, aber wäre es nicht richtiger nach hinten immer feiner zu werden? 
Soll heißen Bürsten---grobe Matten---feine Matten---Japanmatten.
Sorry, hatte noch keine Japanmatten, aber sind die nicht feiner als Filtermatten?


----------



## Jogibärle (11. Juni 2009)

*AW: Teichfilter immer verstopft*

Ne die sind grober, am schluß kommen Feinfiltermatten rein. Vortex (möglich großes Volumen) Bürsten, japanmatten und dann Feinfiltermatten. Bei Großfilteranlagen kommt noch die Biologische Filterkammer dazu mit Aquarock oder ähnlichem.


----------



## bodo61 (11. Juni 2009)

*AW: Teichfilter immer verstopft*

Hallo Jürgen,
hab da nicht so die Kennung.
Aber auf den Fotos sehen die Matten doch top aus. Und in der Saison alle drei Wochen Filter reinigen ist doch auch normal. Für eine längere Standzeit sollte man vielleicht noch einen Vortex o. Sifi davorstellen. Aber den Sifi kann er dann täglich leermachen (ist zumindest bei mir so)


----------



## winnib123 (11. Juni 2009)

*AW: Teichfilter immer verstopft*

Hallo zusammen erst mal danke für die schnellen antworten.
Den Filter habe ich seit 2 jahren und läuft dieses jahr ab mitte März.

Der Filter wurde erst vor 2 Wochen gereinigt daher sind die matten so sauber.
Mein Problem ist halt nur die letzte kammer mit den Filtermatten die war heute morgen so zu das der filter das Wasser nicht mehr los werden konnte und überleif.


----------



## bodo61 (11. Juni 2009)

*AW: Teichfilter immer verstopft*

Hallo Winni,
Probier doch in der letzten Kammer auch Japanmatten. Aber eigentlich sollte doch das Wasser in der letzten Kammer schon gut sauber sein. Die nutzt man man ja wohl auch als Biokammer. Vielleicht geht in deine beiden ersten Kammer zu viel Schmutz mit durch? Irgendwo ne größere Undichte zwischen den Matten? Eigentlich sollten sich ja die ersten Matten vorher zusetzten. Wäre wohl auch nicht so schlimm, da das Wasser ja dort einfach überlaufen kann.


----------



## Koi-Uwe (11. Juni 2009)

*AW: Teichfilter immer verstopft*

Die Lösung ist Simpel, ein Vorfilter muss her.


----------



## winnib123 (11. Juni 2009)

*AW: Teichfilter immer verstopft*

super ein Vorfilter 
 Was für einer Wie was muß darein


----------



## Koi-Uwe (11. Juni 2009)

*AW: Teichfilter immer verstopft*

Ich denke mit einem UltraSieve kommst du gut aus. Den Compact-US bekommst du schon ab 200€, oder aber einen USII, der natürlich deutlich teurer ist.


----------



## Mercedesfreund (11. Juni 2009)

*AW: Teichfilter immer verstopft*

..er sollte sich beeilen, Oli.s verkauft eins..


----------



## winnib123 (12. Juni 2009)

*AW: Teichfilter immer verstopft*

ok also son Siebfilter

was ich nur frage wie kommen die mit ca 5000-6000 l pumpenleistung zurecht


----------



## bodo61 (12. Juni 2009)

*AW: Teichfilter immer verstopft*

Verstehe die Frage nicht so recht. Meinst du deine Pumpe wäre zu stark oder zu schwach?
In deinem Profil steht bei Technik 25000 l, die wird ein US Compakt wohl nicht verkraften.
Kenne zwar den Durchfluß des US nicht, aber mit 10000l/h kommt der sicher klar.
Mußt ihn natürlich höher stellen.


----------



## winnib123 (12. Juni 2009)

*AW: Teichfilter immer verstopft*

ja meine Pumpe hat 25 000 l in der Stunde aber ich habe eine ziemlich lange leitung zum Filter.

also aus meinem filter kommen ca 6000 l die stunde das wäre ja auch die leistug die durch den siebfilter laufen muß


----------



## Jogibärle (12. Juni 2009)

*AW: Teichfilter immer verstopft*

Von 25000 Liter auf 6000 Liter Verringerung, glaub ich nicht! Wie lange ist die Leitung ?
Da Frage ich mich für was du ne 25000 L Pumpe hast wo wahrscheinlich nicht wenig Strom braucht und zum schluß noch 6000 raus kommen
Kannst die Leitung nicht kürzer machen ?


----------



## winnib123 (13. Juni 2009)

*AW: Teichfilter immer verstopft*

Die leitung ist ca. 10m lang und hat 2 Zoll und einen Höhenunterschied von fast 2.2m zum filter. Durch die Reibungsverluste ist das leider so deswegen habe ich ja auch einen 2 zoll Schlauch genommen sonst würde noch weniger ankommen.


----------



## bodo61 (13. Juni 2009)

*AW: Teichfilter immer verstopft*

Lange Rede kurzer Sinn, für die 6000 l/h reicht der Compactsieve auf alle Fälle.


----------



## nico1985 (13. Juni 2009)

*AW: Teichfilter immer verstopft*

hi, kannst ja auch ein 75 HT rohr legen!! Wenn es noch möglich ist! Meiner meinung müssten bei einer stecke 10m und 2,2m höhenunterschied von den 25.000 liter aber noch mindesten 15.000 - 18.000 liter ankommen!! Ich würde dann lieber sagen das die 2 Zoll zu klein sind!!!

gruß nico


----------



## lollo (14. Juni 2009)

*AW: Teichfilter immer verstopft*

Hallo,

du kannst doch anhand der Pumpenkennlinie deiner Pumpe doch feststellen wieviel mm Wassersäule die Pumpe max. bringt.


----------



## loopi (14. Juni 2009)

*AW: Teichfilter immer verstopft*

Hallo,

würde die groben Filtermatten in der letzten Kammer raus nehmen,
einen Spaltsiebfilter vorne vor, dann eventuwll die Filtermatten grob und dann 2 Kammern Japanmatte als Biostufe.

Liebe Grüße 

Tim


----------



## winnib123 (14. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Teichfilter immer verstopft*

Hallo zusammen, ich habe Probleme mit mein em Teich siehe 
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/21452
Kann es sein das mein Filter zu klein ist ?


----------



## Bebel (15. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Teichfilter immer verstopft*

Hallo Winni 

Ich bins schon wieder 

Ich kenne mich mit fertigen Filtern nicht so aus, habe mir das Bild von Deinem Filter angesehen und verstehe etwas nicht.

Bei mir fließt das Wasser in der Kammer von unten nach oben ,läuft über in die nächste Kammer und steigt wieder von unten nach oben auf.
Falls das bei Deinem Filter auch so ist frage ich mich ob Deine Filtermatten richtig angeordnet sind?

Bei mir liegen die Filtermatten / Japanmatten flach und stehen nicht aufrecht, dazwischen sind auch Abstandshalter aber das Wasser muß auf jeden Fall durch die Matten fließen.

Ich habe auch schon Filter mit aufrecht stehenden Matten gesehen, dann jedoch ohne Abstandshalter, eng aneinander gelegt.
Ist das Funktionsprinzip bei Deinem Filter anders?

Ansonsten fließt das Wasser doch zwischen den Matten hindurch? 

Wie gesagt - kenne mich mit fertigen Filtern nicht aus, war nur so eine Idee. :?

Gruß Bebel


----------

